# midweek rant



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

isnt it amazing how selfish and ungrateful these people can be? days like today make me glad that snoozy little ***** is not my wife anymore. my son had a little concert at school today which i attended, my ex wife was running late so decided not to go, which i was happy about. the show ended at 2;30 kids dont get done school till 3;15. today was not my day to have my kids. the school parking lot is a nightmare to get out of everyday. since i was already there i texted my ex wife saying i will wait for kids to get done school and i will bring them to your moms, since im already here ill save u a trip. her response oh ok. i drop them off at her moms. this ***** doesnt even say thank you. i pretty much saved her an hour and 1/2 of her time. not that i expect a thank you but damn common courtesy u would think. i guess i shouldnt expect any decentcy from someone who destroyed a family with three young children involved, and doesnt care about anyone but herself and aquiring her precious little masters degree this may. its a scary thought that this idiot could potentially be counceling high school kids someday. shes not even be worthy of being a school janitor. i hope she ends up working the graveyard shift at a convience store in camden ( one of most violent citys in america located in nj) she is the most selfish, ungrateful, spoiled little ***** in nj. my midweek rant,lmao. i do feel better thou


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You've ignored that your act of kindness served your needs to feel good about yourself. You did a kind act. Don't let it die because the receiver is presently incapable of understanding what it means. In your heart, you did the right thing. Your kids saw this too. Now they know how to behave regardless of the situation. 

Well done! Let the negative stay where it belongs, with her. And hope that some day she reaches your level of respect that you have earned.


----------



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

thats why i love tam, because i am nothing but kind towards my ex, i never give any static or problems to her. this site allows me to vent when upset or mad, which in turn really helps me to remain stoic on a daily basis when dealing with this woman. the main reason i offered to pick the kids up is because its just an extra opportunity to see the loves of my life, my children. i didnt do it thinking i would get a thank you or that it would be appriciated by her. like i said days like these are the moments when i see what most of my family saw for years, an ungrateful *****. this site allows me to vent frustrations rather than flip on her.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree...don't let her selfishness discount the kind person you are. You're teaching your children that they matter to you no matter what goes on. 
I only wish my stbxh had any of that decency in him. He has not seen our children but once in 6 weeks now....yesterday he added to his facebook that he was 'in a relationship' with some woman...denied he was seeing anyone up through the day before. Now today a friend sent him a msg (without my knowledge) stating how cold and heartless she felt he was being. He responded with comments such as "it was a prison being married to her....mind your own f'n business...glad to be rid of her...and I wont be thinking about her at all while I'm deep in my girlfriend....with lots of haha's and f' you's added. 
I know I should be more hardened to this but when she told me then showed me the msgs apologizing for starting it all, I felt like I could die. My heart if possible broke even more. I feel helpless and miserable and clueless of how I am even going to get through this night it hurts that much. How can someone who claims to love you then turn and continually say that he was miserable the whole marriage....I was a ***** and he hated being married to me...a prison....gawd..


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

melissa68 said:


> I agree...don't let her selfishness discount the kind person you are. You're teaching your children that they matter to you no matter what goes on.
> I only wish my stbxh had any of that decency in him. He has not seen our children but once in 6 weeks now....yesterday he added to his facebook that he was 'in a relationship' with some woman...denied he was seeing anyone up through the day before. Now today a friend sent him a msg (without my knowledge) stating how cold and heartless she felt he was being. He responded with comments such as "it was a prison being married to her....mind your own f'n business...glad to be rid of her...and I wont be thinking about her at all while I'm deep in my girlfriend....with lots of haha's and f' you's added.
> I know I should be more hardened to this but when she told me then showed me the msgs apologizing for starting it all, I felt like I could die. My heart if possible broke even more. I feel helpless and miserable and clueless of how I am even going to get through this night it hurts that much. How can someone who claims to love you then turn and continually say that he was miserable the whole marriage....I was a ***** and he hated being married to me...a prison....gawd..


Melissa, 

I am sorry... You are doing exactly what I am doing... We believe what our stbx's say is the truth. 

Why allow someone to define you? Take a really long look at yourself in the mirror and look deep inside and you know that the things that he has said are not true.

Look at you, look around. You are taking care of the children, you are doing what is right.. He is being the PoS father that has only seen his children once in six weeks, and that is the type of person you are allowing validate you.. You are better than that.

(Wish I could take my own advice lol)

Take care.


----------



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

@ melissa, wow your husband is a world class jerk off. im so sorry you are going through that, i cannot begin to imagine your pain of hearing this news from your friend. he makes my ex wife seem seem like a warm and caring person. the only words i can give you are that you are seeing him for the p.o.s that he really is. its sounds that you are lucky to get rid of such a scumb bag. i wish i could introduce him to my ex wife and they would marry each other.lol, in all seriousness u are rising to the occasion and taking care of your children despite the lack of support from him. i commend you. that is no easy task. just remember also that your children will grow up and will see what an as#hole their father is. they will know without you having to tell them. you may have lost him, but you will always have your children and their love. my guess is oneday after he gets all this stupid behavior out of his system he will oneday be an old lonely man. that is the true life story of my father, who treated my mother terribly and ran around on her. my mom will always have me. all hes got is himself and a lifetime of regret and time to think about it. wishing you all the best on this difficult night


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Traggy and Mike both. Your words really helped tonight. After the current flood of tears...I sat back and thought just that...this POS is trying to make me the blame for everything he did wrong in our marriage and is doing now. If he were unhappy about things he should of said so...I can't read minds. When I asked every day since we separated if he was seeing someone else and he said no...thats on him. I never lied to him, I never went outside our marriage....thats all on him. I haven't kept him from the kids....he's keeping himself because he can't face what a louse he is. He is the least "happy" person that sure wants everyone to think he is....if he were you would think some of this venom would have gone away by now....6 weeks and he's gotten more hateful not less.
For me more than anything else, this is a copy of the msg back to my friend....from my husband of 5 years/partner for 9...father of my only living natural child who I thought he adored as much as I :



Danny Daley




coming from the one who cheats on paul..mindy its a blessing to get away from her..you can talk all the **** you want...you have no idea of how ****ing unhappy everyone was..so keep your nose out of my problems and try to fix your oun problems...candi cane...i so knew it was the wicked witch of the west...you cant fool a fly..oh check this out...you should try being happy the only reason your with paul is becouse you cant find anyone els that wants to be with a ****ing ****! have a great day mindy..stop trying to pry into my problems with melissa.

..







17 minutes ago
Danny Daley



ha haha ha...btw...the only butt ****ing going on here was not in prison...oh maybe it was...when i lived in misery with her...that was a ****ing prison...times up got to go now..i know i will not be thinking of her when im deep into my new girl friend...readom and weeeep...ha ha ha ha...**** you.
and **** her too!

special right....I'm shedding tears over someone who not only was abusive in our marriage by having an uncontrolled temper, hit me twice, used bullying and tantrums like a child but would sink this low now as he abandoned us....no support, no contact other than similar to the above....no seeing his children *we have one and I have two boys from a previous marriage who he's helped raise for 9 yrs*....who does that make more crazy...me or him??


----------



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

what an as#hole. take that jerkoff to the cleaners for childsupport. he deserves whatever he gets. the fact that he hit you should be enough, reguardless of the other woman. i was raised by woman and could never imagine striking any female. that alone takes him to an elite level 99 world class jerkoff. it may not seem like it now, but you are so much better off without a cheater and abuser. you can find someone like that anywhere, so what have you really lost? lots of liers and cheaters out there. divorce him and never look back. you can do so much better. my ex wife makes me laugh when she tells people how bad she had it. all i ever did was support my family, work hard, allow her to stay home and never have to work so she could get her masters degree, and worship the ground she walked on showering her with love and plenty of attention. i was 21 when i bought my house, just a kid, and i never would have left my family for anything. these people are nuts. you could walk through an inner city ghetto and find someone better standing in front of a liqour store than your husband


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

mike you are so right and I know this...if it were anyone else I'd be giving them the same advice...run as fast as you can! and have to a friend with a similar spouse. I never thought I'd be a person who would 'take' such treatment and yet here I am....errr...was. I know it sounds cliche but its the times where he's not like this that I stayed for...the times he seemed like such a good person and dad...I'm realizing now that that was the fake part...must of been quite a task pretending to be loving and kind....no wonder he burst every few months. I'm in the process of filling out legal separation papers...its a step right?


----------

